# New Pomp Jigs?



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Found these recently and thought that tipped with a piece of shrimp they would make a good pompano jig. Any thoughts?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I really like those !! May do good for a sabki rig jig for hardtails as well. 
Where did you find those ?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

same question, where you get um? I don't know if they will catch pomps, but there are other fishes that will happily grab on to something like that


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

They look like they would fool pomps. The main question is how far can you cast it and will it hold bottom in surf and current??


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

pretty cool, worth a try


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Google Jenny's Jigs to find them. They wont hold in heavy current but aint they purty?!!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Put a walker lead in front of it with a short tippet to the jig and I bet you could catch some Pomps with it. Let the walker puff the sand and let this little beauty follow behind.

Good looking fly type jig.


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks like they would be worth a try.


----------

